# Joe Rogan #1757 Dr Malone (Father of RNA vaccines)



## Gadawg (Jan 3, 2022)

Listen to it. And hold people down while they listen to it too.


----------



## Caligrower (Jan 3, 2022)

It’s nothing too surprising. This whole thing has been a sham from the beginning and the government has people convinced they’ll die if the do follow orders.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 3, 2022)

"And we sub-contracted w/ some Chinese Commu, err... Chinese Scientists"...

Another fail by Dr. Fraudci the Garden Gnome...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476538159714516992


----------



## Swiper. (Jan 3, 2022)

“COVID, Ivermectin, And 'Mass Formation Psychosis': Dr. Robert Malone Gives Blistering Interview To Joe Rogan”






						COVID, Ivermectin, And 'Mass Formation Psychosis': Dr. Robert Malone Gives Blistering Interview To Joe Rogan | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com
				





here’s a good link if you’re interested in some highlights of the interview.


----------



## Tazz (Jan 3, 2022)

I bet it’ll ruin my day if i listen. 

Making vaccine mandatory is just not right. Then people want to cry about others not getting it, who cares, it’s their choice and every American has the freedom to decide what gets injected in their body…


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 3, 2022)

My head is spinning on some of these numbers and I'm only 1 hour in


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 3, 2022)

#1747 and #1756 are a MUST watch as well!

61% of the FDA's funding comes from Big Pharma........THE FUCK 🤯🤯🤯


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 3, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> #1747 and #1756 are a MUST watch as well!
> 
> 61% of the FDA's funding comes from Big Pharma........THE FUCK 🤯🤯🤯



Some of this shit is mind blowing 
Like the 500k deaths as a result of lies.
All statistically true.

People should be in trial for mass murder


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 3, 2022)

Who would have thought the dumb guy from News Radio would end up being a world renowned broadcaster of truth and honesty lol.

I don't agree with his beliefs about mind altering drugs, but imho the guy is one of the most important people around.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 3, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> Who would have thought the dumb guy from News Radio would end up being a world renowned broadcaster of truth and honesty lol.
> 
> I don't agree with his beliefs about mind altering drugs, but imho the guy is one of the most important people around.



Yeah I'm actually not a Rogan fan at all either.
But he has some interesting people on his podcast and actually keeps and open mins


----------



## Send0 (Jan 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeah I'm actually not a Rogan fan at all either.
> But he has some interesting people on his podcast and actually keeps and open mins


For the most part, Rogan is an absolute moron. He's also a horrible comedian. 

I am prepared for the flames and backlash. Bring it on you Rogan choade lickers 😂


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeah I'm actually not a Rogan fan at all either.
> But he has some interesting people on his podcast and actually keeps and open mins



Well I'm not a fan boy, but he's a smart guy and hardworking so I respect him and the service he's providing to the whole world.


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> For the most part, Rogan is an absolute moron. He's also a horrible comedian.
> 
> I am prepared for the flames and backlash. Bring it on you Rogan choade lickers 😂



To each their own brother


----------



## Send0 (Jan 3, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> To each their own brother


So you think Rogan is intelligent? 😂. Rogan has even said he's an idiot, and that he is not a journalist and the show is for entertainment only.

mRNA has been around since the 1960's. How can I take a guy seriously who claims to have invented it?

That's like taking Al Gore seriously when he said he invented the internet 😂

So a Robert Malone shows up on Rogans podcast, claims to have invented mRNA despite work being done on it 20+ years prior to when he got involved, says a bunch of stuff that already aligns with Rogans audience demographic's own bias, and this is proof? No one sees any reason to be skeptical? 😂


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So you think Rogan is intelligent? 😂
> 
> mRNA has been around since the 1960's. How can I take a guy seriously who claims to have invented it?
> 
> That's like taking Al Gore seriously when he said he invented the internet 😂



I could be mistaken, but I don't believe that doctor said he invented the mRNA rather he helped perfect it in this field. And if he was full of shit I'm sure there would be multiple reports of that by now online!



Also I don't think Joe's a genius, but he's making millions per month and is known world wide and we're here throwing emojis at one another so there's that lol.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 3, 2022)

Caligrower said:


> It’s nothing too surprising. This whole thing has been a sham from the beginning and the government has people convinced they’ll die if the do follow orders.


All these sheep literally digging there own graves it’s sick and repulsive that Americans are literally handing over their  rights good men and women gave there life’s for: 

My best friend, brother and a cousin made the ultimate sacrifice for your so called freedoms. Sorry I just can’t hand over mine.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 3, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> I could be mistaken, but I don't believe that doctor said he invented the mRNA rather he helped perfect it in this field. And if he was full of shit I'm sure there would be multiple reports of that by now online!
> 
> 
> 
> Also I don't think Joe's a genius, but he's making millions per month and is known world wide and we're here throwing emojis at one another so there's that lol.


Robert Malone's LinkedIn profile literally says he invented it. 😂

Dude dropped out of school, didn't even finish his PhD. 

The lack of skepticism is astounding. But I'm not surprised. Rogan brings on guests that will feed the echo chamber that is the demographic of his audience... so of course people are going to circle jerk to it 😂


----------



## GSgator (Jan 3, 2022)

I have nothing against Rogen but the dude is just a meat head with the gift of gab. I couldn’t do his job but from were I’m standing he looks to just be sitting on his ass in a climate controlled room asking questions and making bank nothing to damn special about that.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 3, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I have nothing against Rogen but the dude is just a meat head with the gift of gab. I couldn’t do his job but from were I’m standing he looks to just be sitting on his ass in a climate controlled room asking questions and making bank nothing to damn special about that.


He does make entertaining content... I dont like his episodes that touch on political charged stuff, but his other episodes are entertaining.


----------



## Swiper. (Jan 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Robert Malone's LinkedIn profile literally says he invented it.
> 
> Dude dropped out of school, didn't even finish his PhD.
> 
> ...



instead of trying to rip Rogan and Dr. Malone what is it you disagree with and why?


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Robert Malone's LinkedIn profile literally says he invented it. 😂
> 
> Dude dropped out of school, didn't even finish his PhD.
> 
> ...




I'm trying to say my piece without being offensive or disrespectful and you are sounding a bit arrogant imho and I find that surprising seeing as how you are a mod!


----------



## Send0 (Jan 3, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> I'm trying to say my piece without being offensive or disrespectful and you are sounding a bit arrogant imho and I find that surprising seeing as how you are a mod!


I am a member before I'm a mod. Do you think I just sit here all day waiting for people to break rules, and can't participate outside of that? 😂

I'm not going to get into a debate over arrogance. If you see my benign comment, of being surprised by the immediate acceptance of this source and lack of skepticism, as being arrogant... well that's no sweat off my back. You're welcome to think of me however you like 😁


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Robert Malone's LinkedIn profile literally says he invented it. 😂
> 
> Dude dropped out of school, didn't even finish his PhD.
> 
> ...





Also if you read carefully you will see it says "Inventor of mRNA vaccines" and doesn't say anything about be the "Creator of mRNA technology!"

I didn't create the pizza, but I can invent pizzas of my own. It's a clear distinction brother.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 3, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> Also if you read carefully you will see it says "Inventor of mRNA vaccines" and doesn't say anything about be the "Creator of mRNA technology!"
> 
> I didn't create the pizza, but I can invent pizzas of my own. It's a clear distinction brother.


🙄


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I am a member before I'm a mod. Do you think I just sit here day waiting for people to break rules, and can't participate outside of that? 😂
> 
> I'm not going to get into a debate over arrogance. If you see my benign comment, of being surprised by the immediate acceptance of this source and lack of skepticism, as being arrogant... well that's no sweat off my back. You're welcome to think of me however you like 😁



I don't have an overall opinion of you at all, all I said was you were coming across as a bit arrogant. That circle jerk comment for instance.


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> 🙄



There's the arrogance right there!

Anywho good day to you


----------



## Send0 (Jan 3, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> There's the arrogance right there!
> 
> Anywho good day to you


You are very sensitive sir. It was an emoji because I didn't want to bother with a worded response.



Jet Labs said:


> I don't have an overall opinion of you at all, all I said was you were coming across as a bit arrogant. That circle jerk comment for instance.


It was a joke. Man, your asshole must be water tight like a duck. Laugh a little, geez.


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You are very sensitive sir. It was an emoji because I didn't want to bother with a worded response.
> 
> 
> It was a joke. Man, your asshole must be water tight like a duck. Laugh a little, geez.



Agree to disagree it is


----------



## Send0 (Jan 3, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> Agree to disagree it is


Agreed... As an arrogant person, I am perfectly fine with people not sharing my opinion. 😂


----------



## TODAY (Jan 3, 2022)

To say that Malone "Invented RNA" or is the "father" or whatever is a complete fallacy.

He published a couple of mouse studies some years back that DID represent a legit step forward in the field, but he was one of literally dozens of researchers who contributed.

He also has a long history of being bitter at the industry because so many of his peers went on to reach heights that he himself was simply not smart and/or disciplined enough to reach.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Robert Malone's LinkedIn profile literally says he invented it. 😂
> 
> Dude dropped out of school, didn't even finish his PhD.
> 
> ...



there is a difference between inventing mRna and and inve ting mRNA vaccines
To get pretty specific about it with a sciences based comparison
2ould be if someone created a VIABLE nuclear fusion reactor and system right now, they would an absolute fuxking Hero and considered the inventor.

Despite Nuclear fusion being around for a LONG time and even having reactors in service right now, like the Tokamak reactor.

So Yes and no, it isnt a good idea to paraphrase and write off information that aligns with your specific thought process.

I dont know enough about him for his claims, but I am DAMN good at research and uve created a 2 page post of comments he has made that I need to fact check.

Coming from me, (Another arrogant perso.. because I'm really fucking smart) what I can say is, Malone is extremely intelligent, wether he is outrageously biased, I will figure out through my own fact checking, I suggest you listen/analyze and check as well brother


TODAY said:


> To say that Malone "Invented RNA" or is the "father" or whatever is a complete fallacy.
> 
> He published a couple of mouse studies some years back that DID represent a legit step forward in the field, but he was one of literally dozens of researchers who contributed.
> 
> He also has a long history of being bitter at the industry because so many of his peers went on to reach heights that he himself was simply not smart and/or disciplined enough to reach.



He did comment on that
Specifically the being in a room with smarter people during the inve tion of mRNA vaccines

His quote was along the lines of
"I was on a research team that I had no real right to be in, we had 7 Nobel prize laureates.
I just happened to ask the right questions that may have been due to my lack of experience, that were outside the box enough... that these genius minds thought "Wow, let's try that" "

So I dont think hes outrageously foolish enough to think he was the guy.

But like I mentioned earlier, he is a brilliant man from what I can tell

But very arrogant as well.


----------



## flenser (Jan 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> mRNA has been around since the 1960's. How can I take a guy seriously who claims to have invented it?


He makes no such claim. mRNA wasn't invented, but discovered. mRNA vaccines, however, were first introduced in the late 80's in animals, and 2020 was the first one approved for use on humans. 

Malone claims to have invented the first method for using mRNA as a delivery agent for vaccines. Whether that is true is up for debate. He definitely worked on a study that introduced it.


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 4, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> Listen to it. And hold people down while they listen to it too.


Was an amazing episode. They stayed on topic the whole time as well. One of the few episodes I actually listened to all the way through. Tbh I’m amazed that they didn’t ban this one on its way out considering all the censorship.


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 4, 2022)

Caligrower said:


> It’s nothing too surprising. This whole thing has been a sham from the beginning and the government has people convinced they’ll die if the do follow orders.


People who pay attention yeah. Unfortunately so many people would rather fit in and forget so easily what they said before that contradicts what they say now.


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 4, 2022)

GSgator said:


> All these sheep literally digging there own graves it’s sick and repulsive that Americans are literally handing over their  rights good men and women gave there life’s for:
> 
> My best friend, brother and a cousin made the ultimate sacrifice for your so called freedoms. Sorry I just can’t hand over mine.


Freedom from tyranny is unique and rare in this world.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 4, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> Freedom from tyranny is unique and rare in this world.


It’s definitely weird times all I can say is keep your head down and fight for what you believe in and never give in and watch your 6 nobody else will. There trying like hell to rule every aspect of our life’s.


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 4, 2022)

My take on it is that the elite are aware they need to culturally subvert the American mind to reject the principles of the constitution. The government has already bypassed the checks and balances system of government. They don’t need to pass legislature they just issue “mandates”. And through propaganda, much of the public has thrown aside their birthright into the land of the free. Andrew Breitbart said that politics is downstream of culture. And we are currently seeing how the “pandemic” is changing culture. Really it’s a media and government takeover of the principles of the United States. It’s a soft war. Sadly too few people are aware of how much they’ve already given up when they believed the mainstream media and government “mandates”.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 4, 2022)

I know this. The vaccines are not doing anything anymore. Everyone I know who is vaxed has recently had covid. Some were very sick. Some were even on their third jab. 

Ive seen people with major side effects from the shots. Ive not seen any healthy people die of covid and now there is a push to inject children who are at zero covid risk with these poisons. Nobody can explain that. 

Keep in mind that pharma companies are literally the most evil corporations on earth. Theyre not here to help.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 4, 2022)

Malone was one of hundreds working on the mRNA tech

He is insanely full of shit, and this podcast was laughably bad

Guys, stop listening to fucking bullshit and liars

you don't have to like the vax, it is ok, but to sit here and believe these blatant ass falsehoods like the Nuremberg Code bullshit and other relatable nonsense things is really ignorant

I am constantly amazed that people politicize scientists trying to actually save people from suffering and dying from this virus

The same bullshit happened with Polio, smallpox, and measles.... history is one big repetitive circle of fuck


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 4, 2022)

And to answer - I have four friends die from Covid, 3 were healthy. I have two gym members with long haul covid, both are healthy.

The vax doesn't prevent you from GETTING it, just greatly increases your chances of not getting sick AF from it.

Now I will unsubscribe from this to not keep reading craziness LOL


----------



## flenser (Jan 4, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> Malone was one of hundreds working on the mRNA tech
> 
> He is insanely full of shit, and this podcast was laughably bad
> 
> ...



No, hundreds worked on mRNA vaccines AFTER Malone and cohorts used mRNA as a delivery agent in a study in the late 80's. If you're going to try to discredit someone, at least get the facts straight. It gets old looking up facts to counter bullshit.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 4, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> And to answer - I have four friends die from Covid, 3 were healthy. I have two gym members with long haul covid, both are healthy.
> 
> The vax doesn't prevent you from GETTING it, just greatly increases your chances of not getting sick AF from it.
> 
> Now I will unsubscribe from this to not keep reading craziness LOL


Dr  Sanjay Gupta recently said on the same program that the vaccine makes you 6x less likely to be infected with covid.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 4, 2022)

I take guests from Joe Rogan with an entire shaker of salt.  He definitely knows his demographic and caters to it. 

His show is basically Oprah for middle aged white dudes.


----------



## flenser (Jan 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I take guests from Joe Rogan with an entire shaker of salt.  He definitely knows his demographic and caters to it.
> 
> His show is basically Oprah for middle aged white dudes.


True, but Dr. Malone was a famous and accomplished researcher long before he went on Rogan's show. Given that other forms of communication are censoring experts with views counter to a single false narrative, many have resorted to populist shows and publications. What other choices do they have?


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 4, 2022)

Listen, everyone believe what you want. Inject your kids with a vaccine targeting a spike protein that no longer even exists. Defer to the medical professional who funded the creation of the virus. Trust the cdc who has lied for two years straight. If that’s ur gig, that’s fine. Im not trying to convince anyone of anything. Im actually a political moderate who despises trump and got the moderna “vaccine”. I just know what I see in front of me and none of it adds up. And if you cannot see the parallels between pre WW2 nazi germany, and today, I just cannot help.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 4, 2022)

flenser said:


> True, but Dr. Malone was a famous and accomplished researcher long before he went on Rogan's show. Given that other forms of communication are censoring experts with views counter to a single false narrative, many have resorted to populist shows and publications. What other choices do they have?


I’m not saying to discount anything that his guests say, but it’s important to be highly sceptical.  Just because a media source is alternative that doesn’t make it automatically trustworthy. 

The media has basically gas lit people for years and now they wonder why nobody trusts them.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 4, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> And to answer - I have four friends die from Covid, 3 were healthy. I have two gym members with long haul covid, both are healthy.
> 
> The vax doesn't prevent you from GETTING it, just greatly increases your chances of not getting sick AF from it.
> 
> Now I will unsubscribe from this to not keep reading craziness LOL



The vaccine does work
Dr. Malone says this.
You obviously arent familiar with the research
It's not a talking point that the Vaccine works or doesnt...
It DOES work

That's not the topic at hand.
Not even close to the point of discussion 

I suggest.you listen to the content and make your own decision before commenting, it will make your words hold more meaning.


Test_subject said:


> I’m not saying to discount anything that his guests say, but it’s important to be highly sceptical.  Just because a media source is alternative that doesn’t make it automatically trustworthy.
> 
> The media has basically gas lit people for years and now they wonder why nobody trusts them.



Agreed 100%
I suggest you give it a listen and decide for yourself what to fact check and not.
I think Malone draws some conclusions in a similar fashion as the "Vaccind is 100% safe" group.
As such could be quite inaccurate

The main issue at hand, is freedom to KNOW all the information
Not efficacy.


----------



## flenser (Jan 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’m not saying to discount anything that his guests say, but it’s important to be highly sceptical.  Just because a media source is alternative that doesn’t make it automatically trustworthy.
> 
> The media has basically gas lit people for years and now they wonder why nobody trusts them.


I'm of the opinion there is no trustworthy media, alternative or not.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 4, 2022)

flenser said:


> I'm of the opinion there is no trustworthy media, alternative or not.


You won’t get any argument from me on that opinion.

Any time there is self-interest in the media (which is to say, always), whether it be retaining advertisers or promoting a political stance, the truth is going to take a back seat to the agenda.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> The main issue at hand, is freedom to KNOW all the information
> Not efficacy.


That’s exactly it. People on both sides of the debate are guilty of shutting down dissenting opinions.

That’s a great way to create an echo chamber, but not a fantastic way to get to the truth of the matter.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> The vaccine does work
> Dr. Malone says this.
> You obviously arent familiar with the research
> It's not a talking point that the Vaccine works or doesnt...
> ...


I did listen to it, I take major offense with some of his snippets:

Nuremberg Code

"Our government is out of control on this and they are lawless," said Dr. Malone on the JRE podcast. "They completely disregard bioethics, they completely disregard the federal common rule, they have broken all the rules that I know of that I've been trained on for years and years, these mandates of an experimental vaccine are explicitly illegal. They are explicitly inconsistent with the Nuremberg code, they're explicitly inconsistent with the Belmont report. They are flat out illegal and they don't care and the only thing standing between us, and it's too late for many of our colleagues the unfortunate colleagues in the DOD, hopefully we're going to be able to stop them before they take our kids."

that is false AF

The mass formative psychosis nonsense, etc

Plus he is NOT the inventor of the mRNA vaccine but he was the first to say "oh look at this shit here" which led to the formation of the technology by others

My comments are directed towards those in this thread (and other places on this site) who fear monger the actual vax itself using propaganda instead of knowledge.

If you want to be informed, I am 100% for that. I took all three shots and I am most likely done after the booster gave me some shitty ass side effects like an elevated heart rate.

He should stick to the science and discussion of it rather than nonsense like that quote above.

We can argue mandates, but they existed during Polio and smallpox, and so do the vax cards during those eras. This rodeo isn't new, it's just a cycle.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 4, 2022)

Knowing information and formenting falsehoods are two different things.

People use VAERS often to prove a dissenting point, but that is self-reported which scientifically is not reliable.

Science isn't perfect, and it evolves over time, but the politicization and fear-mongering on both sides of the aisle is fucking gross.

I look forward to when America eats itself alive with irrationality


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 4, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> Dr  Sanjay Gupta recently said on the same program that the vaccine makes you 6x less likely to be infected with covid.


How long ago was this? Omnicron is highly transmissible and that is my ONLY issue with science here. They can get a little ahead of themselves and come off as the final answer when they would be smarter to say:

"as of the latest findings, the vax makes you 6x less likely to be infected, but we still have to see as the data evolves to know for certain how likely it is"

Scientists are shitty at communication, they are logic brained - not social brained - in many cases

My ex wife is an AF major in the medical division. When a doctor was in charge of units, communication and leadership lacks because they aren't people persons, they are clinicians. There is a difference.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 4, 2022)

we have mainstream media on both sides with their agenda

independent media has an agenda, and often even more transparent one because they have no real checks and balances from editors because of their blatant agenda

doctors who push bad information

people who don't challenge them because they erroneously see a Dr or PhD and think "well they know their shit" when in fact some of the dumbest motherfuckers I have ever met have Doctorates. They have specialized knowledge, not always good for stepping outside their box i.e. Ben Carson with politics - an amazing neurosurgeon who is a legend in his field, but a goddamn moron with politics

How the fuck can people find good information and discern in a sea of partisan bullshit?

Critical thinking - which goes by the wayside because of intrinsic biases and click-bait social media

It is hard for the average person, and I get that, but before people react they need to sift through a sea of information and discover what is real, what is fake, what is taken out of context, and what is biased. It's hard and it's going to get worse


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 4, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> I did listen to it, I take major offense with some of his snippets:
> 
> Nuremberg Code
> 
> ...



There is no doubting the extremism.
Imho, extremism breeds extremism.

The Vaxxed scream "Its perfectly safe, you should get thrown in a concentration camp"
Which is something Canadas chief of Medicine actually said, 
She also said
"We should give them armbands, so everyone can see and know that THOSE PEOPLE are the problem"

Remind you of anything?

So now it's just two extremes, attacking eachother and the science gets lost in the middle


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 4, 2022)

agree fully. That is the problem. There are people on the left who are embracing communist-type bullshit, and people on the right who ignore the science and scream about how Bill Gates wants to control us all

It's fucking ridiculous


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 4, 2022)

So now
The anti vaxxers scream
"We are all going to die and get cancer"
They're trying to repopulate the world!!!!

Ans all the statistics get lost

Malone has a lot of great stats
but he definitly falls on the far side of panic and extremism


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 4, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> agree fully. That is the problem. There are people on the left who are embracing communist-type bullshit, and people on the right who ignore the science and scream about how Bill Gates wants to control us all
> 
> It's fucking ridiculous



There is ZERO evidence on how the world will be depopulated
Just because Bill Gates is a duck, doesnt mean he can control the world.

Interestingly enough

Malone's talk with Rogan convinced me of one thing more tha  ANYTHING

There is NO CONSPIRACY

This entire situation is extreme because people want fucking money.
Nothing else
a bunch of third parties all cashing in on money and power grabs
Isolated from eachother with individual wants and goals

No grand conspiracy
Just s fuck tonne of assholes


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 4, 2022)

yes he does, which is why he needs to chill and just stick to what he knows. That shit is insane and Rogan needs to challenge people when they make statements like that. He has such a massive platform and that type of reaction fosters extreme shit


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> There is ZERO evidence on how the world will be depopulated
> Just because Bill Gates is a duck, doesnt mean he can control the world.
> 
> Interestingly enough
> ...


once people realize that ALL major politicians eventually get power and money hungry, they will be better off.

the last bastion of somewhat decent politicians exist solely in the city and county level.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 4, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> yes he does, which is why he needs to chill and just stick to what he knows. That shit is insane and Rogan needs to challenge people when they make statements like that. He has such a massive platform and that type of reaction fosters extreme shit


That’s probably my biggest criticism of Rogan: he doesn’t push back nearly enough when people say retarded shit.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 4, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> once people realize that ALL major politicians eventually get power and money hungry, they will be better off.
> 
> the last bastion of somewhat decent politicians exist solely in the city and county level.



Even then
I deal with City politicians and local politicians
They're just as bad
It's just that the money iant as large as the state and federal level
so it SEEMS like it's better.

But it's not
On a percentage basis, they are even worse


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 4, 2022)

That is fair.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> That’s probably my biggest criticism of Rogan: he doesn’t push back nearly enough when people say retarded shit.



He’s like the quintessential devils advocate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 4, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> That is fair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The worst part about corruption?
No one gives a fuck anymore

A local Contractor won EVERY FUCKING JOB
Like ALL OF THEM
in a city nearby that I do business in.

Turns out
He bought a property in the Muskokas( Nice area of lake country)
And build the Mayor a custom 2 million dollar cottage free of charge.

Did anyone care?
Nope

Third page news story, and Mayor is still the Mayor, 2 years later.

No one gives a fucking shit

Pathetic world we live in


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> The worst part about corruption?
> No one gives a fuck anymore
> 
> A local Contractor won EVERY FUCKING JOB
> ...



That’s insane to me. Fucked up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> The worst part about corruption?
> No one gives a fuck anymore
> 
> A local Contractor won EVERY FUCKING JOB
> ...


I used to work in a hospital and the amount of people in high-paying positions with the same last names is eye-opening.

HR director’s son is a unit coordinator etc.  it’s disgusting.  The level of nepotism would bother Trump it’s so bad.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I used to work in a hospital and the amount of people in high-paying positions with the same last names is eye-opening.
> 
> HR director’s son is a unit coordinator etc.  it’s disgusting.  The level of nepotism would bother Trump it’s so bad.



Without naming names
There is a hospital around me.
The guy who gives out contracts......
If you push 10% to him.. you can overcharge 30% and he can give you the jobs without even a tender or bid.

I got out of there
Not how I roll
Corruption is a slippery slope and I want to be able to look myself in the  mirror at night


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Without naming names
> There is a hospital around me.
> The guy who gives out contracts......
> If you push 10% to him.. you can overcharge 30% and he can give you the jobs without even a tender or bid.
> ...


Aside from the moral dilemma of gouging the taxpayer, people like that will be the first to give the cops your contact information the second they get caught with their hand in the cookie jar. 

It’s just not worth it.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 4, 2022)

All that being said
I still think there is some absolutly INSANE information in that podcast

Really good information, that I'll try to dig up the original documentation in my spare time.

Despite OPINIONS

The content was mind blowing


----------



## GSgator (Jan 4, 2022)

Once you start mandating stuff and Ignoring half the equation there’s protection from the vaccination and then there’s natural immunity which there all ignorant about. Haven’t heard the CDC or Mr. fucking Fauci talk about natural immunity  at all. They’re all talking out their ass it’s an agenda ran by the fucking pharmaceutical companies to make their billions they’ve all lost credibility with me. Your a fool to think these corporations care . Let them inject your little one with this shit who already has a 99.99999% survival rate.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 4, 2022)

My entire family is getting over Covid my wife tested positive. My son needs a test for his works protocol he was told this morning they won’t have Covid testing for 2 weeks we think you have a cold so go back to work. Health care worker once confirmed with Covid can come back to work after breaking there fever yet the quarantine time is 10 days. Does this sound like a plan from people that want this to go away fuck no there loving  this . Your government my man thrives off the fucking misery of it people remember that. They really don’t give a shit about you or your kids . The more fear they can have you in the more you obey their fucking orders.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 4, 2022)

__





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

